
Show HN: Webpack build analysis, for every commit - jondavidjohn
https://packtracker.io
======
jondavidjohn
Hi everyone! Now that JavaScript is TAKING OVER ALL THE THINGS, we've got some
really great tools like webpack and the npm registry to help package, bundle,
and reuse JavaScript. The combination of these tools is a force to be reckoned
with. After working on a few projects that utilized these tools, I recognized
a gap in the way we were measuring success.

Long ago in a land far far away (circa early 2000s web development) we would
obsess over the size of the code we were forcing our users to download. Public
CDNs and dependency free libraries seem to be becoming the exception as we
continue to lean into the lie that bandwidth is cheap and compression is good
enough.

Many times we can't even answer how any given package is going to effect our
delivery size before getting it in front of our users. We've traded in our
size conscious, delivery performance obsession in for the admittedly high
upside of module systems and bundlers. Cleanly separating and re-using our own
code, and making it easier than ever to distribute and utilize code as a
community. This is a huge win, but ignoring the delivery profile of our code
can cost our users time (especially on that vital first-run experience!).

The goal of packtracker.io is to bring a delivery performance benchmark back
into your process and consciousness. To make front and center how your use of
webpack and npm affect your delivery profile, and to make those optimizations
gratifyingly visible.

I'm currently doing a closed beta with a few people that want to get involved,
so feel free to request early access if that sounds interesting.

Hope you'll want to help me kick the tires and see if this thing is useful to
you!

